# Party at Doug's! (PotteryChef)



## SlipperKing (Jul 2, 2012)

As Doug's user name implies, he is an excellent Chef and good time was had by all! Hanging out at Doug and Tatia's house during a rain storm.
Don Ghiz and John's wife, Elizabeth. You may notice the glass with the very dark liquid and large brow head on it. Don brought along his home made malt!






Jay's wife, Tanya (her birthday..got to have something to party about!)





Here is Doug's wife Tatia and Jay





John Jamerian and of course Don being naughty in the backgound





The haul: There has to be slippers at ALL events!
Jay picks up two flats of goodies.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2012)

I see green grass and trees -- has your drought finally been broken?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm that dark liquid looks just like the belgium beers I adore  (not to forget Guinness)!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 3, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I see green grass and trees -- has your drought finally been broken?


Yes it is BUT I emphasize the *but* part, it had been bone dry for 4-6 weeks prior to last week's down pour.


JeanLux said:


> Hmm that dark liquid looks just like the belgium beers I adore  (not to forget Guinness)!! Jean


And it is yummy Jean. You should plan a trip to the states and part take of some with me and the slipper buddies!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 4, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> ....And it is yummy Jean. You should plan a trip to the states and part take of some with me and the slipper buddies!



I have to think about that Rick  !!!! My wife had quite some good family in the US!!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok Jean and yes, Candace it was fun while it lasted! Got home and checked out what plants I bought the next day


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2012)

What a great trick! Get them drunk and sell them all the expensive 4N hybrids! :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2012)

Unfortunately Eric that trick works all to well! I ain't complain'in though!


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 5, 2012)

I still owe Don a drink after he paid my bill in San Antonio. I don't want to receive his hand signal.......


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2012)

slippertalker said:


> I still owe Don a drink after he paid my bill in San Antonio. I don't want to receive his hand signal.......



Hey, I don't blame you Bill. I didn't do anything but point a shoot and see what I got! Maybe you better pay up on your IOU's:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Unfortunately Eric that trick works all to well! I ain't complain'in though!



Getting new plants is always good! Hope you bloom out some nice stuff for us to see.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope so too Eric. Three plants of mastersianum, a vietnamense and another delenatii v. vinicolor (for the hell of it). Then I added 3 multis to the tray; Lefty Kei, a huge Julius, Jerry Spense X roth, on top of the 3 plants I got from the folks in Conn the day before.


----------



## Clark (Jul 6, 2012)

You folks are lucky, no Fat Tires here.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I hope so too Eric... a vietnamense ... Then I added 3 multis to the tray; Lefty Kei,



Source on the species? also this multi is a really good choice. :sob:


----------

